

Show HN: DonateYourStreams – Fund Watsi and Charity: Water with music royalties - covercash
http://donateyourstreams.com

======
brianbreslin
Interesting idea. I see Apple and Spotify being pissed about this, but being
stuck in between a rock and a hard place if it takes off. If they squash it,
they get bad press, if they don't they have to fund these charities indirectly
(since they aren't the content rights owners of the two songs). If Watsi or
CharityWater were on board, maybe they could write it off as a donation
(apple/spotify).

~~~
covercash
Watsi is on board. I don't know anyone at charity:water.

If it comes down to the streaming services being stuck between a rock and a
hard place, I imagine a large one time donation to the charities would be fair
in exchange for me voluntarily pulling the tracks from the stores and shutting
down the project. But the donation would have to be very generous.

------
covercash
It's nothing super technical, just a fun little project I did with my sister
over the weekend to show the YC Fellowship folks that we can ship something
together.

Simple concept - loop these tracks on your favorite streaming music service
while you work, meditate, or sleep and all royalty payouts will go directly to
Watsi & charity:water.

In my mind it's the equivalent of donating spare CPU cycles to SETI or script-
clicking those "donate rice to a hungry child" ads.

Idea came from a combination of two things - a band who uploaded silent tracks
and had their fans stream them to generate tour money, and Taylor Swift
accidentally uploading a track of static that hit #1 on iTunes.

There are tons of ambient noise & nature tracks people use for work,
meditation, sleep, etc. available on all of the music services. The only
difference is we're putting our royalties to good use!

